# San Juan 34 (Clark)



## rkdav (Aug 20, 2001)

Would very much appreciate any comments, either pro or con, on the San Juan 34. I'm considering a 1983 Clark-built boat that seems well-found. I'm unfamiliar with boats of this vintage having sold my 1995 Island Packet 37 about a year and half ago.

I'm also unfamiliar with Maxwell winches, which this boat has. The boat's price seems ok at first glance but I want to make sure it isn't a hole in the water surrounded by wood. . .

Plan to use it for local sailing and some light racing only; no cruising. This will likely be an interim boat (1-2 years) after which I plan to move up to an Alerion Express 38.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wmiii (Jun 28, 2002)

*San Juan 34*

I have a close friend who has a San Juan 34, about the same age as the one you're thinking of. This has been a very good, comfortable and fast boat for him for several years. It is in fresh water in Tennessee, so I really don't know about it's seakeeping ability, but we did hear of someone that circumnavigated in one.

I have an IP 37 that we are planning on cruising this year.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*San Juan 34*

the SJ34 has been around for a number of years. you may want to look at http://merricks.net/crown34/ to get an idea. i have a 1983 which i think is a very nice vessel. i have not seen a greater value in a sail boat than these jewels. they are very well founded. i have never heard of any delam problems. of course they are old boats and will have some quirks. i use mine for cruising and racing. very fast, will sail to its phrf. horrible portsmouth numbers. feel free to email me for further info.


----------



## rkdav (Aug 20, 2001)

*Thanks*

Thanks to you both for your thoughts.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The San Juan 34 began life as a BC built Crown 34 and several are still around in BC waters and the PNW. The Crown 34 kind of metamorphized into the Sceptre 36 when its designer created that line and modified his original design.
It is a typical late 70's IOR design, deep forefoot somewhat pinched ends, deep keel and rudder on at least a partial skeg, I believe. High aspect main and large J measurements create huge genoas and spinnakers, and these boats can really get into the downwind rollfest in a big breeze. They will reward you on a long beat, moving well to weather with the right sail combo. The interiors are also typical and fairly traditional layouts and if sailed conservatively they probably make pretty decent cruisers with a decent turn of speed.
Don't know of any build-quality issues between the original and the Clark built models, but if that boat interests you it will be worth looking at Crown 34 listings as comparisons - essentially the same boat.


----------



## rkdav (Aug 20, 2001)

*Thanks*

Thanks much.


----------

